# new generator storage



## CDG (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a one year old Westinghouse 6000 watt generator that I have never started or put gas into. It does have oil in it and I pull the starter cord every few months to distribute the oil. My question is whether to continue to store it in this condition in my slightly heated garage, or whether to put some treated gas into it and start it occasionally. What are the opinions of this forum?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would start and run it.


----------



## Thezapper (Dec 26, 2013)

I would want to start that generator to see if everything is working correctly inspect all the plugs for proper voltage/ Hz, hate to find out that the generator is bunk when you need it the most. Put a couple of litres in it and load the genset abit, some halogen lights or a heater etc...let it run till it runs out of fuel, drain the oil and inspect it for debris/ filings or aluminum shimmering...I like spraying abit of wd40 in the gas tank to coat the inside of the tank and also to displace some moisture. As far as the carb goes drain it fully and spray some wd40 in there too, just a squrit, it won't hurt anything it's just fish oil. It wouldn't hurt to pull the plug and pour a little bit of 2stroke oil in there either to get the top end lubed if its going to sit for a while.

The name of the game to me is to be prepared, make sure the generator runs, you have good fuel,extra cans at least 75-100 L of fuel to get you through a couple of days, and after a month or so recycle it into your cars, and refill the jerry cans before the storm, battery if equipped make sure it's fully charged, have it on a tender... And have all your cords ready to go. I wouldn't hurt to do a couple of dry runs of your procedure to see if your missing something on your setup ie splitters, cords, extra spark plug, extra oil for extended usage, something to cover the generator if poor weather outside. I use a big golf umbrella.....you have to be prepared, only the strong survive..... 
It may sound a bit much but if you never ran it I would do this to have assurance your generator will get you through the outage.


----------

